# How Do I get My Feet Into Stirrups?



## AkhalTekeArabians (29 d ago)

Hello!
I've been Horse riding for only a month, and it's hard to get my feet into the stirrups while I'm on the saddle. I've heard some people kick the stirrups, and then put their feet in, but the only way I can do it is if someone helps me or I use my hands. How should I do it?
Thanks!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Eventually, you will be able to do this just using your toe. You should not use your hands because then you'll never learn to do it with your toe. I just kind of turn my toe inward, grab the stirrup, then adjust my feet as needed. 

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

Hi! For me I still can't sometimes. It depends on the type of saddle and if your stirrups are too long or short. It mainly just takes practice. Practice makes perfect!
One way to measure if your stirrups are too long or short that sometimes works is put your fingers on the tip of the stirrup attachment, then put the bottom of the stirrup iron in your armpit, then you can tell if it is too long or short. Hope this helps!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

At one month of riding, this is the least thing I would concern myself about. There's so much more important stuff to learn . I never got good at this, in 24 years. I just use my hands. But I rarely loose a stirrup nowadays,, either.


----------



## Amyrides (Sep 15, 2021)

Lol I’ve been riding for 3 years English and before that 7 years western and I still can’t get them ‘just right’.. it’s an issue that I can not seem to figure out.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Are you riding western or English? If western there is a few tricks you can do to twist the stirrup leathers, but if English I have no clue.


----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't know how you fix an English saddle but it's possible to fix a western saddle, permanently. You could use the broom handle technique to attempt to get your stirrup leathers to twist over time or you could twist the stirrup leather like in this YouTube video. I didn't this on my western saddle and it worked great. Now I can throw my leg over the saddle and my foot almost hits the stirrup perfectly nearly every time.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

All my saddles have the Cowboy twist or called Hamley twist/Nevada Twist, and these are the best for your knees if you got bad knees.. Heres a few pictures.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

It's no bad thing to be able to find your stirrups if you lose them, even after only a month in the saddle, however, It wouldn't be a priority.

If you're using the european iron type of stirrup, then practice is the only way. 

The iron sits flat against the horse with the outside edge to the front. You start at the halt and learn to feel the iron against your foot and ankle, then how to turn your toe inwards to find the stirrup and to give a little flick with your foot to send the iron round. 

When it's easy at the halt, practice in the walk and at each pace as you learn them, until it's second nature. Being able to do that will only happen with time. It's harder at the faster paces as the iron can be bouncing and you need to keep yourself balanced in the saddle.

Deliberately losing our stirrups and finding them were part of our lessons when I started out, including doing it at the rising trot and in two-point. Even now I don't always get it right!


----------



## AkhalTekeArabians (29 d ago)

Thanks! I ride Western By the way. Going to English after I'm better at western!


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

AkhalTekeArabians said:


> Thanks! I ride Western By the way. Going to English after I'm better at western!


Do you have pictures of your saddle? Would like to see how your stirrups are hanging..


----------



## Luke&Leia (10 mo ago)

AkhalTekeArabians said:


> Hello!
> I've been Horse riding for only a month, and it's hard to get my feet into the stirrups while I'm on the saddle. I've heard some people kick the stirrups, and then put their feet in, but the only way I can do it is if someone helps me or I use my hands. How should I do it?
> Thanks!


I do the wiggle wiggle until it gets in  Sometimes use my hands.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

A great exercise that will help with this problem and your general seat as well: 

Ask your instructor for a lunge lesson. Starting at a standstill and then walking on, kick your stirrups off, ride a few strides stirrupless, and swing your lower leg to get the stirrups back.

When perfected at the walk, progress to trotting and loping, all while kicking your stirrups off and getting them back.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I use square toe boots combined with an Abetta saddle where the fenders always lie flat against the side. I'm not sure I've ever lost a stirrup while riding, but getting my toe into it...yeah, I use my hand. It _could_ be my aging body but I prefer to blame my boots and saddle. Probably doesn't help that my fender is under my leg at the time so the stirrup doesn't "flick" like it might with an English stirrup strap.


----------



## Horse & Dog Mom (5 mo ago)

Yes, for Western, tried 'cowboy twist' referenced earlier. But I like Weaver's Leather Stirrup Straight best... IMHO.









Stirrup Straight


Patented design attaches to stirrups and stirrup leathers to help keep stirrups straight Makes it easier to slip foot in and out Helps alleviate ankle and knee stress Solid steel construction U.S. Patent #5,704,198 Sold per pair




www.weaverleathersupply.com


----------



## Luke&Leia (10 mo ago)

bsms said:


> I use square toe boots combined with an Abetta saddle where the fenders always lie flat against the side. I'm not sure I've ever lost a stirrup while riding, but getting my toe into it...yeah, I use my hand. It _could_ be my aging body but I prefer to blame my boots and saddle. Probably doesn't help that my fender is under my leg at the time so the stirrup doesn't "flick" like it might with an English stirrup strap.


This is off topic but THAT PICTURE IS SO ADORABLE


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

My Salty Pony said:


> All my saddles have the Cowboy twist or called Hamley twist/Nevada Twist, and these are the best for your knees if you got bad knees.. Heres a few pictures.
> View attachment 1141275
> View attachment 1141276
> View attachment 1141277


This.

That's the simple truth of it, this is the only position that lets you put your foot in the stirrup easily.

It is common for lesser made saddles to have them laying flat against the horse which means you have to figure out a way to get the toe of your boot into the stirrup and twist it with your leg. Many folks try to cure this by wetting the stirrup leathers and putting a broom through the stirrups to make them want to hang correctly. This takes a long time, many hundreds of times to get it to lay that way on their own.

The real way you do it is what is pictured here. In my opinion the hallmark of a very well made western saddle is that the stirrups are already twisted and tied by the maker. If the saddle didn't come that way you can twist and tie the leathers yourself but it does take a wee bit of planning and elbow grease to get it done. 

It also really helps to have a narrower toe boot. I buy my boots with what is called a "cutter toe", a single welt stitch and a large riding heel. The reason is that the narrower toe and single welt stitch just make it that much easier. Wide square toe boots with double welt stitching are what has been popular for a few years now and I don't think they are made with people who ride in mind. I have owned a pair but I just couldn't stand them because they didn't feel right in a stirrup.

Good luck!


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

You can buy turned stirrups or converters that turn them for you, both English and western.
Also, make sure they're adjusted for your leg length. Too short or too long will make it harder to catch them.
Western, you can lift the fender right under your thigh and wiggle it, then quickly get your foot in. English, lift and wiggle the leathers.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

If you own your own western saddle, I'd try to turn the stirrup with the fenders using a thick piece of wood or metal bar. Let them stay in their position 24/7 and they'll turn so that the stirrups face forward. It took about 3 months for mine to stay that way. If you're an English rider, MDC has a great iron that can rotate either 45 or 90 degrees from the original position. You never loose a stirrup (well, almost) and so easy to get into.


----------

